# Why don't drivers tip when they use Uber as a pax?



## sekani (Jan 15, 2015)

I swear I'm the only driver in the state who believes in tipping every time I call an Uber for myself. I've lost count of the number of drivers I've shuttled around, never gotten a tip from a single one. What's up with that?


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow, that kinda suck coming from other drivers! I picked up 2 so far, and both didn't tip either. I thought it was an anomaly lol. Were most of them in their 20s?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

sekani said:


> I swear I'm the only driver in the state who believes in tipping every time I call an Uber for myself. I've lost count of the number of drivers I've shuttled around, never gotten a tip from a single one. What's up with that?


I ALWAYS give $5 tip and a 5 star rating cos I know firsthand how it feels...


----------



## mnorton (Dec 8, 2015)

Ive picked up a few uber drivers after a night on the town and surge pricing they rated me low and no tip. Just complain about surge all the way home.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I have not been an Uber rider since starting driving, but have always tipped in Uber just as I would a cab. 

We are prompt, take pride in our cars, and are generally a lot more interesting than cabbies (or dead silent if the pax is working on something). That is service.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AllanJ said:


> a lot more interesting than cabbies


False statement.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think Travis brain washed some of these drivers into thinking that uber is not a transportation company/taxi.


----------



## eberglar (Jun 29, 2016)

So far this week I've had 5 PAX tell me that they are Uber drivers. One of them left a tip.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I've taken Uber rides 3 times.. Tipped $5 two of the three times, both on $12 or $13 fares.
The 3rd one I had no cash and didn't tip, but I felt guilty about it so that's almost as good.


----------



## KenFTW (Jul 17, 2016)

Im at around 250 rides rn.. had over 10 uber drivers take the back seat. NOT ONE ever tipped.


----------



## eberglar (Jun 29, 2016)

That's friggin pathetic.


----------



## eberglar (Jun 29, 2016)

How can we expect Jane and John PAX to tip when WE don't even tip. LOL


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

AllanJ said:


> We are prompt, take pride in our cars, and are generally a lot more interesting than cabbies


Apparently you have never been in my cab I own it, take pride in it, from time I get order to meter on is less than 8 mins ......and I am very interesting I have been told...........


----------



## sekani (Jan 15, 2015)

albertphx said:


> Wow, that kinda suck coming from other drivers! I picked up 2 so far, and both didn't tip either. I thought it was an anomaly lol. Were most of them in their 20s?


Nope, most were older men. Two were younger. The most recent one brought his annoying drunk friend with him. Still no tip!


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Apparently you have never been in my cab I own it, take pride in it, from time I get order to meter on is less than 8 mins ......and I am very interesting I have been told...........


Exceptions prove the rule.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I've had the same thing happen, have given rides to 5 or 6 different riders now who claim that they are drivers, and one that used to be. Only one tipped. One of the others was a hassle... I picked him up from his job, he said he was an Uber driver but his car was in the shop for the next two days, so now he's a customer. I leave his work, he wants me to drop him off at a gas station near his home so he can grab a bite to eat. Okay... well, I pull in to the gas station, and this guy realizes he left his backpack (with his wallet in it) at work. So I drive him back to where he works, he opens the place back up, grabs his bag, and runs back to the car. Off we go again. I drop him off back at the gas station. He gets out, says "thanks," and no tip. To add insult, I'm pretty sure he 1-starred me. Grinded my gears a bit, because ever since my first week of driving for Uber, my rating has climbed ever since, no negative feedback now and plenty of 5-star comments on this or that. There is a negative distain among some drivers, new and seasoned in my area, who are either unwilling to share help at all when paths cross, or just have spite over other drivers for this or that. It would be nice if more drivers here let the system work for them instead of trying to "beat the other driver" to the punch, chasing surges, road-raging with other drivers, etc. It doesn't happen often, but I've seen it many times.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

KenFTW said:


> Im at around 250 rides rn.. had over 10 uber drivers take the back seat. NOT ONE ever tipped.


Same here I give them negative 1 STAR


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Happened again tonight... picked up three flight attendants that were in the city on a long stop-over, going out for the night. One of them volunteered that he was an Uber driver on the side when he was at home in Vegas, but gave it up after his insurance lapsed. I had good conversation with eveyone in the car. No tip after a relatively long drive.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

Most of the time I don't have any cash. So I usually use lyft instead and can add a tip on the app.


----------



## KenFTW (Jul 17, 2016)

I just had a wtf moment as a pax. Gave the ant a 5 er and he threw it back at me sayin it's cool. Wth. What do I rate him.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

KenFTW said:


> I just had a wtf moment as a pax. Gave the ant a 5 er and he threw it back at me sayin it's cool. Wth. What do I rate him.


He did what uber wants us to do, refuse the tip, and only accept if persistent.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

All self proclaimed uber drivers never tipped.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

KenFTW said:


> I just had a wtf moment as a pax. Gave the ant a 5 er and he threw it back at me sayin it's cool. Wth. What do I rate him.


Well if everything else on your trip went fine, I would say rate him a 5. Or, you could be cute about it and email Uber Support and complain that the driver refused to take your tip in fear of losing his job.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Got another one tonight. Picked him up at arrivals from the airport. Dropped off at his flat downtown. Told me how he used to be an Uber driver but he would only take pings while sitting in his apartment. Again, no tip. I wish more people in this market were a little more self-educated on certain things. I had another trip tonight that took me 40+ miles with nothing but 20 miles of corn inbetween. Rave about how great Uber is the entire way. $2 tip at destination.

Years ago, maybe 2008, I was in a situation where I had to take a taxi from Syracuse airport to my hotel. I waited at the airport for over an hour for a cab to show up. AT THE AIRPORT. Once I got my ride, it was 30 minutes, maybe 20 miles. Fare was $120. I tipped $25. The cab driver took a direct route and made good conversation. But I cannot help but feel like so many people EXPECT this service to be like a better version of a bus ride. Flat fare, cheap, cheap. I even had someone cancel on me tonight from the airport. The FIFO cars from the airport were apparently extinguished. I was 4 minutes away... 4 minutes is too long?


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

I always tip when I'm a pax. EXCEPT if you have a tip sign. Then you get a 1 star and reported to Uber. You knew the rules. Don't beg.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> I always tip when I'm a pax. EXCEPT if you have a tip sign. Then you get a 1 star and reported to Uber. You knew the rules. Don't beg.


In California we can have signs, part of the lawsuit settlement. 
Sad other places still have to say, Tips aren't required. Are u an independent contractor or employee?


----------



## Brocktoon (Jul 2, 2016)

Happened to me today. Picked up someone who said he drivers and he didn't leave a tip. 

I was stunned, I always tip my driver especially since I started driving.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

I sometimes tip fellow ubers sometimes not. It's hard not to get frustrated with the huge number of noob drivers that ruin it for everyone else. For instance giving free water, calling be before arrival, stopping in the middle of intersections to drop off and all that other bs noobs do. I tried to tip a driver once and he said "Uber does not allow tipping" So I said fine and 1 starred him for reinforcing this bs uber propaganda.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Because they're cheap..


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm so sick of drivers refusing my tips. I go out of my way to show my appreciation and it's like a slap in the face.

So now I open the door and before exiting throw crumpled up bills in the front seat like they're a stripper.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All of the drivers I have had as passengers tip.

Every one of them !

Local and out of state drivers.


----------



## gronk (Aug 26, 2015)

Had a driver as a pax last night that tipped $5. Thank you good sir!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> I always tip when I'm a pax. EXCEPT if you have a tip sign. Then you get a 1 star and reported to Uber. You knew the rules. Don't beg.


Sure you do.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

What rules? You mean the ones in that settlement last April? You can feel however you want in regards to people solicitation of tips but don't make up lies about rules that no longer exist.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok, rules was a bad word choice. But Uber does lead pax to believe tips are included. And you knew that when you started driving.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Sure you do.


You'd be amazed what Uber will give you when you *****.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

$5 and a 5 star is standard for all my uber drivers......good service or me requiring shit like a stop gets more tip. I wish I could hand out $20 like the very small % of my trips that do for me. (so very small)


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

If you are an Uber driver not actively posting memes on Facebook that shame people for not tipping, then shame on you.


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I always tip $5.00 on a trip shorter than 10 miles. Anything over that I have tipped $10.00 to $15.00. If I hit it big at the casino I will kick down a $20.00 bill. It is the law of the universe u get what u give plain and simple. If u are an Uber or Lyft driver u need to tip...


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Answer is simple Tips are included in your fare. If your fare 1.00 per mile it means 90 cents is fare and 10 cents is your tip. or 80/20. However you want to break it down


----------



## Bjo16 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ummm nooooo. There is no tip in our fare. What are you smoking. Plus über cannot take their fee from tips and they take the fee from whole fare


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

Because they didnt have cash on hand and their wasnt a lyft close by. Add tipping to the app.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Bjo16 said:


> Ummm nooooo. There is no tip in our fare. What are you smoking. Plus über cannot take their fee from tips and they take the fee from whole fare


Uber can do anything with its puppy driver, this is first, Second Unless Uber send you email that 80. cents is a fare and 20 is a tip you wouldn`t bellive it. So its included, you just have no imagination.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

Hes right ive had PAX say that the reason uber doesnt offer tip is because its rolled into the fair. That is what uber was telling PAX and one of the many law suits.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Tipped out my Uber driver going to an event last night $5.00 and $8.00 on the way back. Tips are good for the driver and good Karma!


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

I always tip my Uber driver and never tell them I drive for Uber/Lyft. Taken 6 rides in Hudson County and 2 rides in Portland Ore. 3 weeks ago.
Driver in Ore. tip us to a few places to eat and drink.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tipped my pool driver $20. Not a driver. Felt sorry for the guy because he did the usual, is this temp ok and stuff. 

Even after waiting forever for the previous pickup, once he picked me up, she forgot she didn't bring her ID and he was nice enough to drive her back to grab it.

The other girl wasn't happy even though she agreed.

Usually I tip $5-10 but this guy went the extra mile and I'm sure the other passenger dinged him on it.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

sekani said:


> I swear I'm the only driver in the state who believes in tipping every time I call an Uber for myself. I've lost count of the number of drivers I've shuttled around, never gotten a tip from a single one. What's up with that?


I tip..... when I have taken other Uber drivers anywhere, they have tipped. It sounds like the opposite is happening to you. That is really is a shame. Editted to add.... read some responses from others. How sad that is also happening to other drivers! I tip between $5 to $8 if I am in city (St. Pete/Clearwater). I tip $10 if I am going to Tampa.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Simple answer !

Because Uber drivers are too poor to tip ! lol


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

sekani said:


> I swear I'm the only driver in the state who believes in tipping every time I call an Uber for myself. I've lost count of the number of drivers I've shuttled around, never gotten a tip from a single one. What's up with that?


O.O no cash on hand. Seriously it's not that I don't want to tip when I don't it's just cause I don't typically carry cash with me. I use my phone or my card to pay for everything so cash isn't a necessity. If I'm riding lyft I always tip but that's because I can do it in the app.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I only rideshare on business trips. Expenses are reimbursed with receipt. Cash tips cannot be reimbursed. I'm in Vegas right now and decided to go lyft while here so I can tip in app and it shows in the receipt so I can be reimbursed. 

Uber drivers should all get a square reader. 3% transaction fee, free reader.


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Same boat here....had countless Uber drivers in my car as riders......never gotten a single tip from any of them who made it known to me that they drove.

Riders who talk about having someone close to them (e.g. a brother, boyfriend, son, dad or whatever) that drives suck too. Can't recall any tips from any of them either. You'd think they'd be educated enough to know to at least tip a couple bucks.


----------

